# question for comm. beeks



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i am wondering how a commercial beek would feel about someone putting swarm traps close to his outyards.they bring them in in mid may and pull them out in mid october,lots of public land around the outyards.i dont know them or i might ask.i do know most of the land owners where the yards are located. thanks justin


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I found a swarm catcher near one of my yards once. At first I was curious about the trap and who put it there. Then, a few minutes later, I thought, "Good for you. I hope you don't get any swarms, but if my hives cast them, I hope you do. Who ever you are." If my hives swarm and don't go into equipment that I have in the yard I don't care where they go, into the woods or your catcher.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I would take offense to someone putting traps right in the yard, lol, or collecting hanging swarms right adjacent to the yard, but generally I agree with Mark. If our colonies swarm, and go into your trap, which is a respectful distance from the yard, more power to you. The bees would probably have a better chance being caught by someone who has gone to that much trouble than on their own in the wild.
Sheri


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

In a swarmy year,I gather all my swarms that are in, or very near the yards. I would consider it theft if someone was in the yard gathering swarms ! Beyond that,who cares?
Once out of sight I could care less.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I agree w/ logger and sheri. Anyone in my yard w/out permission is trespassing, imo. And anything they take out of my yard is stealing. Anything that leaves my yard on its' own is fair taking.

I often say that swarms that are out of reach are Gods' bees. So be careful taking them.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*my fault*

If I did not split good enough and they swarm it is my fault anyway. I would not want someone in my yards because it starts with a swarm trap next they are looking in boxes...

If they put a a swarm trap 400 yards away that is fine with me.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't mind when people catch swarms near my yards. But I find it really annoying when they start up a yard near me. I've even had people start hives then ask me to move mine.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dbest said:


> I don't mind when people catch swarms near my yards. But I find it really annoying when they start up a yard near me. I've even had people start hives then ask me to move mine.


So do you then respond by putting twice as many hives at that location? Or turning it into your loading yard?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

One thing I don't do anymore is go out and gather swarms when people call. I usually tell them I am all out of empty hives.And I sure as (edited) don't take bees out of walls and trees.
I get these calls all the time. I wish that local folks that want bees would call me and give me their number.I would happily set them up when i get these calls.
---Mike


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> So do you then respond by putting twice as many hives at that location? Or turning it into your loading yard?


I do normally double the number of hives. I figure they're forcing me to.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dbest said:


> I do normally double the number of hives. I figure they're forcing me to.


So, how do they react to that?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> So, how do they react to that?


Some go away, others just deal with it. One guy did alot of cussing. When I went from 72 to 144 hives he claimed my hives were sucking his bees out of the air. He may have been right. But hey, if my hives smell better to them its not my fault. I reached an agreement with another. I bought his hives and then had him work mine in exchange for a small ammount of the honey.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks for the answers.i'll go with the 400 yard rule,and the out of site rule as well,and i wont be starting any outyards around anyone.his nearest yard is 3 miles from me as the bee flies, or 7 miles as the flatbed drives. and this year i will try to meet them. i only see them when i am already late to somewhere else, or on a roof,etc...to bad i picked a career before i got into bees.thanks
justin


----------

